
The Productivity Paradox–Why Doing More Doesn't Get More Done - dorothyat40
https://www.hellosign.com/blog/productivity-paradox
======
cryoshon
this is especially relevant to the software industry. "10x" coders may well
just be people who pump the breaks on working long hours and confine
themselves to working the number of hours that they can be maximally
productive. work less to get more important work done, as it were.

~~~
dorothyat40
Excellent point -- I completely agree. While there are several different types
of coders, I think all too often you have that one person on the team that
busies themselves to the point of being wholly unproductive. Applying the
"10X" tag to those that work more diligently is probably the best use of "10X"
I've seen in a while.

